# ITUO Wiz-XP3 Light Review



## Old_Cannondales (May 14, 2015)

*ITUO Wiz-XP3 Light Kit Review*
Here is my review of the ITUO Wiz-XP3 (2300 Lumens) light kit, available on Amazon.com and other online retailers. I have no affiliation with ITUO, nor do I work in the industry. I'm just a weekend warrior that enjoys getting on my mountain bike in western Montana, explore new trails, and have fun riding with friends. Overall, I think the ITUO XP3 light kit provides a cost-effective, high output bike light that rivals much more expensive options with similar options. This light kit puts out as much light or more than my actual car! It's really bright! I would call it one the best bang for the buck light kits out there. I won't go into all of the specs for this light kit in this review, it's all on the Amazon site (https://www.amazon.com/ITUO-Bicycle-Headlight-Rechargeable-Control/dp/B07DW95TC6). I just want to give my first impressions, and hopefully will be able to answer any questions you have.

*Unboxing: *The light kit comes in the box pictured below. Nothing fancy, but it gets the job done and all of the kit contents came individually packaged and nothing was damaged. Inside included the light itself, battery in the padded holder, a helmet mount, a bar mount, remote switch, charger, and instruction manual. I've seen some more expensive bike light kits from other companies come with storage cases, but for me that's unnecessary as the light and its parts will just be tossed into my pack when not in use.



















The only issues I noticed during unboxing was that one of the GoPro thumb screws was too short to actually engage the nut on the helmet mount. Luckily it came with two thumb screws and the other one fit fine.










The other thing I had happen was the supplied Velcro strap ripped in half when I tried installing it on my helmet. Maybe I pulled it too hard, or maybe it had a manufacturing defect. Either way I was still able to make it work on my helmet one less Velcro strap.


























At first glance, the instruction manual has lots of good information and is laid out in an organized manner for setting up the light kit. The overall quality of all the parts seemed to be good, and I was glad to see it came with the GoPro mount for easy install and removal. All of the connectors had rubber seals to keep water out too. The light itself is all metal and very robust in the hand. Heat sinks on the body should help dissipate heat well, and the attached cord on the light and battery are long enough to store the battery in your backpack during riding to keep weight down on your head. Although I chose this light to use as a helmet light based on its focused beam pattern, the kit did include an adjustable bar mount that was actually metal so I think it could handle a crash well.









Finally, the charger includes a light indicator to tell you the status of the charge. Red means it's still charging, green means it's done. Pretty straight forward, but I've seen some other light kits that don't have this so it was a plus to have.










*First impressions: *
I received the light kit at the end of the season&#8230;winter comes early here in western Montana, so I've only had a few chances to get out and put the ITUO light kit to the test. 
Setup was pretty easy and straightforward. I used the supplied GoPro and mounted it to my Giro helmet right behind the visor. Then I ran the power cord to the rear of the helmet and attached it to the back of the helmet with Velcro. I attached the remote wired switch to the right side of the helmet with Velcro and connected to the back of the light. Finally I placed the charged battery back into the top compartment of by pack. When its time to ride, I simply connect the battery cord to the light cord, and there is more than enough cord to move your head in any direction unimpeded.





































You can see from the photos below the three light output levels that you control either tapping the button on the light itself, or using the optional remote switch. I like the switch that ITUO includes because it seems to be easier to engage, and you don't risk inadvertently adjusting the angle of the light when you press the button. The remote switch also seems "snappier", and I was able to effectively control the light with thicker winter gloves on. Even the lowest light output is still pretty bright and you could ride comfortably at slower speeds. I really like the natural light it outputs, as opposed to some more blue lights that you see available in this price range. It compliments my Revtronic BT40S 1600 lumen bar light, which is also a neutral white and more of a flood light. I ride a lot of single track wooded trails, so I would definitely increase the light output to level 3, especially on the downhills. Compared to my old Black Diamond headlamp, the ITUO is like riding during the day. I'm very excited to getting more riding time with this light this coming Spring once the snow melts. There is also a strobe option if you ride in traffic.

*Level 1
*








*Level 2*








*Level 3*








*Level 3 plus Revtronic on high*








My only complaint in operation is that when you go to turn off the light you have to hold down the button for several seconds. If you let off too quickly it can go into strobe mode, and then you have to restart the process of holding the button down while the light flashes, which might be annoying to some people. Other than that, I think it's very intuitive and easy to use.

*Conclusion:*
I am so stoked to finally have a bike light that I feel safe to ride fast on trails. The output is awesome and the kit includes everything the higher end light kits have at a fraction of the cost. I think it works better as a helmet lamp than a bar lamp based on the more focused beam pattern of the Cree XM-L2 U3 LED bulbs, and the neutral white make it easier on the eyes, especially when paired with a neutral white bar light. It's waterproof and has 2300 lumens on high, includes a GoPro mount and remote switch. What else could you ask for? I am curious to see how the battery life holds up after more charges, but I can say that I charged the battery and let it sit for several weeks and it still performed flawlessly on a cold night ride through town. I'm also curious about using this light for backcountry ski missions this winter. If you want to actually see the trail, the trees, the rocks, and the other riders while biking/skiing at night, and don't want to spend the whole paycheck on it, this is the light kit for you. 
Please let me know if you have any questions. Good luck and ride hard.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Good to get some input on the latest version of these lights. Sounds like quality has remained high. Ituo lights were always one of the best "bang for the buck" performance light choices and new lower prices makes them an even better deal. 
Mole


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

Mods please let me know if this is not ok.
I replied to a thread titled Great sale on Ituo lights that I received a few lights for demo/review from Ituo. Since this thread is an XP3 thread I hope it's ok to post this discount code link again?
Maybe I should start a new thread, regardless, here is a 10% off code for Ituo lights on Amazon starting tomorrow and running one month.
Again, let me know if this is not ok, I don't want to break any rules or upset anyone.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/mpc/A3FMZY1EI1YTU6


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey GT, Canada and Mole

I received my XP-3 as well and in just 2 days even tho the delivery time was stated at 2/22.

I'm having an issue w/ mine and I don't know if it's my inept abilities or the light. The light turned on fine, the pre modes were fine but I wanted to change the middle setting up 10%. I read the instructions (3 times) and followed them and no problem, re set and working great. However, after playing w/ it in my yard to see how dang bright it is it started doing some weird things. First, I would turn it on and nothing. I then pressed again and it came on but now in the program mode. I would double click to get out but it simply went to steps brighter thinking I wanted to re set the mode brighter. I finally re set the mode correct again but it wasn't easy I have to say. Now sometimes the light doesn't turn off when I hold the bottom down to turn off. It simply flashes into the flash mode. Sometimes when I was in program mode I couldn't get out, it kept wanting to program one mode, when I was done, double click and then it seemed to want to re program the next level and took me forever to get outta the dang program mode.

At this point I'm totally frustrated w/ it and am feeling like if this thing is this hard to program then eff it it's not worth it and I shoulda just sprung for a Gloworm or Dinotte. But this simply may be user error so I'm going to try again tonight. And possibly there is an issue w/ the light as numerous times it didn't turn on when I pressed the button to turn on.

I have not read anyone else w/ this experience. The thing is the light is real nice, seems well made, is real bright and I was so impressed w/ it I thought of getting a dual for the helmet and maybe a 2 cell battery that I can attach to my helmet. But not until I figure the light out and see if it's my stupidity or the light or just a difficult light to program but I really doubt this would have been designed to be difficult or you guys woulda been all over this.

More later tonight.


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

I can absolutely help with troubleshooting, I will send you a pm.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

mb323323 said:


> Hey GT, Canada and Mole
> 
> I received my XP-3 as well and in just 2 days even tho the delivery time was stated at 2/22.
> 
> ...


The double click to get in and out of the programming mode can be a little tricky. I've been playing around with all my Ituo's (2 XP2's, 1 XP3, 2 Wiz20's, and a Wiz1) and if you don't double click just right it reacts like it was 2 single clicks in all of them. On/off is different though with the XP's turning on immediately with a click and the Wiz models a press and hold. XP's require a press and hold for a few seconds and cycles through the flash mode before turning off and the Wiz's shut down much quicker and don't cycle through the flash mode. They all always turned on and off, just in different ways depending on the light. You may want to give it a ride or two to see if you get used to the light but not turning on and inconsistent behavior have not been things I've experienced with any of my lights over the last 3 yrs. so contacting Ituo about this may be necessary. So far they've seemed to be very good about taking care of any problems.

I ordered a 2 cell Hunk Lee battery off ebay and will report on compatibility with the Ituo connectors when it arrives (tracking says Wednesday).
Mole


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

To add to what Mole said, I would start by trying a reset of the light.
From the off position, hold the power button until it goes through its blinking mode, blinking fast 10 times and wait for it to shut off before letting go of the power button. Now try to turn it on with one click, choose your power level to adjust, and practice double click, adjust Brightness, double click again. Each time you try this keep doing the factory reset. This is how I was able to get proficient at programming. Like Mole said, when powering down it will go to flash mode before shutting down.
If you have trouble beyond what should be a nominal learning curve or it doesn’t function as advertised then returning to Amazon and or involving Ituo customer service would be in order.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey thx for the advise. I did seem to re set it and got the light programmed to the desired levels I wanted. It is wonky though I gotta say. That's ok tho as long as it works on the trail. I don't really need to program it while riding and doubt I'll do much programming at all but I'll decide that after I see what it's like on the trail. Doing that Wed nite, can't wait. 

You do have to master the double click and yes, I knew it would go thru flash mode while turning off.

It's still got some weird behavior tho as for a while I programmed it and it was programmed to lo, med, hi, flash and didn't want that. Somehow the flash just went away. I'll play w/ it later in the dark in the yard and report back. The click from off to on still had some "no response" clicks but when it did that I waited like a minute b/f trying again and worked fine. I think I have to make sure to click real slow and firmly.

Hopefully I'll not have issues on the trail.

Thx again for the help I really like this light.

Mole, let us know if the 2 cell connects and run time as if this light is ok I might get a dual for the lid. 

My lumina 950 on boost looked silly next to the XP-3 on medium!!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Old_Cannondales said:


> ...The other thing I had happen was the supplied Velcro strap ripped in half when I tried installing it on my helmet. Maybe I pulled it too hard, or maybe it had a manufacturing defect. Either way I was still able to make it work on my helmet one less Velcro strap...


This same problem was mentioned in the initial review threads as I had the same problem. ( this is about the included helmet mount ) There are ways to fix it. I fixed mine by using about three or four staples. Of course you have to be careful not to stress that area again when you pass the Velcro through the buckle loop or it might tear again. Another option is you can use standard Velcro ( available at most Home Depot or Lowes but then you lose the plastic buckle loop ).

I bought another Go-pro style helmet mount ( on Amazon ) similar to the ITUO mount but I like the ITUO mount better because it mounts the lamp with a lower profile. Please note; you can buy another helmet mount from ITUO but you still need to be careful when tightening the straps. ( pull above where the two sections of strap are joined and you should be fine ).


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey guys,
Obviously your Velcro strap should not rip in half when you install it. This issue needs to be addressed and fixed by Ituo whether it is by using a different manufacturer or different material. I have passed your experiences along to Ituo and hopefully it will get addressed in some fashion.
There is no reason anyone should have to pay for a replacement strap since it is new and under warranty.
If anyone else has this experience they have the option of contacting Ituo. This will give them a chance to make it right with you and to make an improvement to the helmet mount material.
Here is their address.
[email protected]


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just an update.

The light worked fine in my yard once I got figured out how to use the switch. Basically you have to be real careful, use it slow and make sure the click is a real solid click. I'm in 100%, 60% and 30%. Real world riding w/ it tmrw and will report back. So far I think the user figured it out.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

mb323323 said:


> Mole, let us know if the 2 cell connects and run time as if this light is ok I might get a dual for the lid.


:thumbsup: it fits! Maybe not like it was made for the Ituo connector but with just a little extra effort it threads together and holds the connection secure. Looks tiny (90 grams).
Mole


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Mole

Can you show a photo of how you're gonna strap the battery to the helmet. I'm assuming w/ velc.

Thx


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MrGT said:


> Hey guys,
> Obviously your Velcro strap should not rip in half when you install it. This issue needs to be addressed and fixed by Ituo whether it is by using a different manufacturer or different material. I have passed your experiences along to Ituo and hopefully it will get addressed in some fashion.
> There is no reason anyone should have to pay for a replacement strap since it is new and under warranty.
> If anyone else has this experience they have the option of contacting Ituo. This will give them a chance to make it right with you and to make an improvement to the helmet mount material.
> ...


Yes, in a perfect world stuff that this shouldn't happen. Nothing wrong with the helmet mount per say. This issue is with how the little Velcro straps have been manufactured. Apparently they are using some type of gluing process to connect the two ( reversed ) ends of the straps and the glue just doesn't hold up very long if you pull and stress the strap by holding on to the very end of the strap ( below where they are joined ). I'm pretty sure they will provide a new mount ( or strap / with buckle ) is you contact them but I doubt they will be able to fix the velcro issue any time soon since not many people have complained of the issue. I just happen to be one of them. Since I now know "what not to do" I've had no further problems using the helmet mount with the current strap system.

FWIW, you can probably buy replaceable velcro straps with plastic buckle loop, you just need to shop around. Amazon is a good place to start. If I find them being sold some where else I'll let you know.

edit: Ah, here you go. These look like they might work. Pull till your hearts content and carry a few spares.:thumbsup: ( scroll down the Amazon link page and there are other cheaper options )


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

mb323323 said:


> Hey Mole
> 
> Can you show a photo of how you're gonna strap the battery to the helmet. I'm assuming w/ velc.
> 
> Thx











I think placement will be different helmet to helmet but this is what I set up on my Bell. I used a stretchy velcro strap that came with one of my Gloworm lights to attach the battery. 
Mole


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Ok took the XP-3 out tonite for a good 2++ hour shake down. It was cold tonite about 45 w/ a 7-10 mph breeze. (That's pretty cold for the Bay Area) At first all started out well. The light on low at 30% was more than enough to climb and when we hit the flats at medium 60% it was brighter than everyone else in the group. Even at 60% it drowned out my Niterider Lumina 950 boost. All good. We stopped for about 20 min and when I turned the light back on it went immediately into the program mode. And I have to say I was super careful to make sure I pressed the switch correctly. What's worse was I couldn't get outta the program mode. Instead of a double click to get out it just kept programming to a higher level. At one point I just rode w/ it on program mode for a few minutes on high and then stopped and got it out of the program mode. But I was left w/ 3 high 100% modes. I have to say I was really frustrated as I was extremely careful about pressing the switch. At this point it's still in the high mode. I will fiddle w/ it tmrw.

I'm not going to make any Judgement's yet about the light until I think I've mastered the switch on the trail. Let's just say I was frustrated but at the same time I've never owned a light that I can program. The beam and brightness are really good. My buddies said I was the sun. 

I do own a Dinotte XML-3 older style 1000 lumen light. The battery is dead and the light is not programmable however, the switch has never failed me like the Ituo. Yeah I can just see the Dinotte and Gloworm people laughing that you get what you pay for. They may be right but this light is now only 110 and it's really good and bright as long as the switch is right. Time will tell I will report back but doubt I can get back out at night till next week.

Also there is no warning as to when the battery is low. It just dies on you so you have to kind of estimate where you are. It did run a long time on high and medium so the battery is as advertised in my opinion.

Overall so far the light is real good and well worth the money. I just hope I can master the switch as I can see how this is going to frustrate me in the long term if this continues.

More to follow. Hope this is helpful to some of you who are like me. Not an engineer but smarter about these things than most. (I think LOL)


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Forgot to mention I stated the temp as the light really got hot in the high mode even on the downhills at 45 Fahrenheit . I think Mole lives in AZ so not sure how this has affected your light.


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey mb,
Similar thing happened to my friend the other night where the switch on the light would go into program mode while trying to change the level while riding. It obviously should not do that. I’m wondering if they need to isolate the program mode similar to what Gloworm did. Did you try using the external switch that plugs into the light head? I’m wondering if this switch behaves similarly by accidentally going into program mode or is the switch click itself just different enough to function properly. Let us know if you get a chance to try that.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

mb323323 said:


> Forgot to mention I stated the temp as the light really got hot in the high mode even on the downhills at 45 Fahrenheit . I think Mole lives in AZ so not sure how this has affected your light.


Here's what you need. The main reason the XP3 works better for me than Gloworms XS is it does much better in the high temperatures I expose my lights to. Don't remember if I ever even ran my XP3 without this mount but typically they lower the operating temperature 10-15 degrees + the lopro design Vancbiker used for the XP mounts allows for lower helmet mounting. $20 well spent.
Mole








GoPro adapters and Gopro mounts for bike lights


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Ok I spent about 5 minutes re programming the light. Same issues BTW. Got into programming and couldn't get out. I set the low mode and then double clicked and thought I was out but now I was setting the mid level. Also had trouble double clicking out like last time.

It this point this shouldn't be this hard. I'm pretty sure the light isn't designed to be this difficult. There must be an issue w my light so I'm going to send email to Ituo and see what they think.

As I mentioned I'm not an engineer but I think I've figured out how to manage the switch and am pretty sure it's not me. The switch is super finicky.

Will post later after I hear from Ituo.


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

I think you will find Ituo to be very responsive.

FWIW, I've had finicky switches with NiteRider lights and Light and Motion ones too. If I didn't press them just the right length of time or in just the right place, they would either not turn on or off, or switch modes instead of powering down.

Good luck with your XP3 - after the problems I had with two Wiz1's (which Ituo resolved with new lights at no cost) I've ordered an XP2 from Amazon which was just delivered and I have yet to open. I'm certain Ituo will make things right if you have a bad light.



mb323323 said:


> Ok I spent about 5 minutes re programming the light. Same issues BTW. Got into programming and couldn't get out. I set the low mode and then double clicked and thought I was out but now I was setting the mid level. Also had trouble double clicking out like last time.
> 
> It this point this shouldn't be this hard. I'm pretty sure the light isn't designed to be this difficult. There must be an issue w my light so I'm going to send email to Ituo and see what they think.
> 
> ...


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

mb323323 said:


> Ok I spent about 5 minutes re programming the light. Same issues BTW. Got into programming and couldn't get out. I set the low mode and then double clicked and thought I was out but now I was setting the mid level. Also had trouble double clicking out like last time.
> 
> It this point this shouldn't be this hard. I'm pretty sure the light isn't designed to be this difficult. There must be an issue w my light so I'm going to send email to Ituo and see what they think.
> 
> ...


I agree, it shouldn't be that hard. Frustrating UI problems take out all the enjoyment of using a light and yours sounds to problematic to be normal.
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

mb323323 said:


> Mole, let us know if the 2 cell connects and run time as if this light is ok I might get a dual for the lid.


Here's a runtime chart for the 2 cell battery using a XP2 for the lighthead. The light started flashing @ 1:46 and maybe lasted another 30 sec. before it shut down.
Mole

XP2/2 cell = Black Line


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes, please let us know what reply you get from Ituo.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

About the programming and lamp going into program mode by accident issue;

Been a good number of years since I programed my XP3 and truthfully I forget how to do it. Had to look it up on the net again. ....hummmm, Seems others have had the same problem ( over the years ) but apparently not all the XP3's do this. I had the same issue with one of my newer Gloworm lamps. Looks like this is a problem with the "double click" required to enter ( or not enter ) program mode. Never had a problem with the XP3 I own. I'm thinking if you "double click" too fast with no intention to enter program mode this might be an issue. You might have to make a conscience effort not to double click too fast when changing modes. I know, I know...that would be a major PITA.

Anyway, I had to give up using the Gloworm X2 I was using and go back to using an older version ( retro fitted with newer LED's ). Gloworm eventually changed the UI on their newer lamps so should no longer be an issue with any of the Gloworms. Real glad the ITUO XP3 I own doesn't have this problem but since I use mine on the helmet I rarely have to double click. ....Oh, I should mention that if you accidentally enter program mode the fast way to exit would be to stop and disconnect the battery. Should save all the previous settings and get you going again. Yeah I know, not the ideal scenario but better than stopping to reprogram the lamp while on a ride. My best advise; slow your double clicks or return the lamp.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeah thx Cat but one of the things I made sure of is that I'm not double clicking too fast to go into a higher mode. I was super careful to make sure I clicked once to change settings and then it would intermittently go into programming.

I have emailed Ituo yesterday but that's Sat in China so I probably won't hear till Mon. I will update everyone here.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

mb323323 said:


> Yeah thx Cat but one of the things I made sure of is that I'm not double clicking too fast to go into a higher mode. I was super careful to make sure I clicked once to change settings and then it would intermittently go into programming.
> 
> I have emailed Ituo yesterday but that's Sat in China so I probably won't hear till Mon. I will update everyone here.


Ah...that's a whole different animal. Send that sucker back ASAP.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Ok, heard from Ituo. They are pretty cool and seem like they want things to be right and have a following which is all good. 

They asked me for a video so I sent one of the light and it's wacky ways so to speak. The switch was doing it's thing. I included sound so they could hear the click. They immediately got back to me and told me they were sorry for the inconvenience and asked for my address to send out a new unit. Man way cool. 

I will update you when the new light comes in. Once I figure out how to upload a vid here I'll post it and another shot of the light on bright that I took that you'll find interesting. I really like this light so hopefully the new one is fine. If so I may spring for the duo w/ the 2 cell Mole shown battery from Hunk Lee.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

mb323323 said:


> Ok, heard from Ituo. They are pretty cool and seem like they want things to be right and have a following which is all good.
> 
> They asked me for a video so I sent one of the light and it's wacky ways so to speak. The switch was doing it's thing. I included sound so they could hear the click. They immediately got back to me and told me they were sorry for the inconvenience and asked for my address to send out a new unit. Man way cool.
> 
> I will update you when the new light comes in. Once I figure out how to upload a vid here I'll post it and another shot of the light on bright that I took that you'll find interesting. I really like this light so hopefully the new one is fine. If so I may spring for the duo w/ the 2 cell Mole shown battery from Hunk Lee.


:thumbsup: Glad to here they took care of you. I'm sure you'll be much happier not having to F around with mode selection/programming problems. Your problems got me wondering about the XP2 Ituo recently sent me (since I haven't actually used it yet) but it seem to work fine like all my first generation Ituo lights (thankfully).
Mole


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

mb323323 said:


> Ok, heard from Ituo. They are pretty cool and seem like they want things to be right and have a following which is all good.
> 
> *They asked me for a video *so I sent one of the light and it's wacky ways so to speak. The switch was doing it's thing. I included sound so they could hear the click. They immediately got back to me and told me they were sorry for the inconvenience and asked for my address to send out a new unit. Man way cool.


Just like the Chinese to ask for a video. Considering that you are dealing with the Chinese merchant directly I'm super glad to hear they are standing by the product line. Consider yourself lucky, typical Chinese customer service is not always so forthcoming. If you bought this off of Amazon this might help explain the better C.S.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Well, I don't have the light yet!. LOL However, just the fact that they asked to see proof via a vid probably means they're real and will take care of me. More to follow on that.

Once I do receive the new light and if it's fine I'll order the smaller duo w/ a Hunk battery for the lid and then a Vanc bar mount to cool down the XP-3.

I'm curious if you all think the switch might be the issue on the old one or if it's something internal w/ the software.

MB


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Update:

I came home to a light present. Don't we all just love that! I thought they were sending a new light head but they sent a whole new kit, light, battery, etc. They went above and beyond the call I think. I'm happy especially b/c this one turns on, was very easy to program and in the 10 minutes I played w/ it was working perfect. Let's me know there was something wrong w/ the other light head. Now if I could only fix the other one but I think it's internal in the software. Not sure.

Kudos to Ituo you can buy from them and be assured they're for real.

MB


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

mb323323 said:


> Update:
> 
> I came home to a light present. Don't we all just love that! I thought they were sending a new light head but they sent a whole new kit, light, battery, etc. They went above and beyond the call I think. I'm happy especially b/c this one turns on, was very easy to program and in the 10 minutes I played w/ it was working perfect. Let's me know there was something wrong w/ the other light head. Now if I could only fix the other one but I think it's internal in the software. Not sure.
> 
> ...


Sounds more like what I've experienced! I was thinking your old lights problem sounded like the switch/button was bad. If the button isn't operating consistently you don't really know what kind of command your giving the light. Did you ever try plugging in the remote to see if that control worked better? Glad to hear Ituo took care of you!
Mole


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

mb323323 said:


> Update:
> 
> I came home to a light present. Don't we all just love that! I thought they were sending a new light head but they sent a whole new kit, light, battery, etc. They went above and beyond the call I think. I'm happy especially b/c this one turns on, was very easy to program and in the 10 minutes I played w/ it was working perfect. Let's me know there was something wrong w/ the other light head. Now if I could only fix the other one but I think it's internal in the software. Not sure.
> 
> ...


Yes MB, try plugging in the remote and see if that switch works better.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

So yes GT and Mole, I did plug in the remote and at first it didn't work. I juggled around the plug and got it to turn on. Since I wanted to use the light before the new one came in I didn't try the program mode as I didn't want to disturb the levels I set. As it turned out it didn't matter as it was wacky on the trail anyhow. When I get some time I'll try to use the program mode w/ the remote and see how that works. For now tho the new one works fine and I can't wait to get it out and ride w/ it. Prolly Wed eve.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Received my XP3 yesterday evening and the lamp itself seems to be top notch so far. Unfortunately the battery pack that came with it has a faulty cable — when flexed around its female connector the circuit gets interrupted so have to fiddle with it to charge and there’s no guarantee it will even go/stay on during a ride. Fortunately I have some spare packs that work fine with the lamp and even ordered a couple new ones from KD. But the package’s overall value is obviously quite diminished by this flaw, had been looking forward to using it all as is. 


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

andychrist said:


> Received my XP3 yesterday evening and the lamp itself seems to be top notch so far. Unfortunately the battery pack that came with it has a faulty cable - when flexed around its female connector the circuit gets interrupted so have to fiddle with it to charge and there's no guarantee it will even go/stay on during a ride. Fortunately I have some spare packs that work fine with the lamp and even ordered a couple new ones from KD. But the package's overall value is obviously quite diminished by this flaw, had been looking forward to using it all as is. 


Judging from how Ituo has taken care of any problems recently if you contact them ([email protected]) they will make this right.
Mole


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

andychrist said:


> Received my XP3 yesterday evening and the lamp itself seems to be top notch so far. Unfortunately the battery pack that came with it has a faulty cable - when flexed around its female connector the circuit gets interrupted so have to fiddle with it to charge and there's no guarantee it will even go/stay on during a ride. Fortunately I have some spare packs that work fine with the lamp and even ordered a couple new ones from KD. But the package's overall value is obviously quite diminished by this flaw, had been looking forward to using it all as is. 


I agree with MRM. I would recommend first making a video showing how the lamp goes out when you flex the battery cable. If this is truly the problem it should also be easy to demonstrate. Be sure to show taking the battery out of the battery bag so they can see it's their battery that has the fault. Then if you want you can also show how your own battery works fine. Of course if your battery looks identical to the ITUO then you might skip showing how yours works.

Now if you really want to get fancy with the video get some cue cards or edit with text translated into Chinese. I bet they'd like that.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Yes, they had me do a vid but I just spoke English and they seemed fine w/ it however, I wouldn't have had to say anything as the click sound of the switch and it's faulty operation was very easy to hear and see. They did take care of me and the new light works great and has had no issues what so ever. 

I gotta say they do get piping hot on hi. Gonna have to order a Vanc mount. For now I've reset hi to 90% and it's better. Last nite fooling around the trail I used 100% and even coming down the hill at about 50 degrees it was pretty dang hot. I used it the same way similar d/h last nite and dropping it 10% made a pretty good difference. It was a bit of a surprise to me as I didn't think there would be any difference.

I'm curious what new lights they are designing now.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Already wrote to Ituo describing as concisely as possible how I diagnosed the problem. If they ask for a video, guess I’ll have to upload one to YouTube or Flickr and send them the link. Won’t make for the most exciting viewing, that’s for sure!


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Well my email to Ituo came back as undeliverable so guess I’m screwed.

Edit: Sent a message through Amazon, “Product question? Ask seller”

They should respond within two days.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Ituo sent me this message:

Thank you for contacting us. We are so sorry for the inconvenience caused. Ituo XP3 has been sold out in FBA wearhouse, how about we send you a new 
XP2 which has the same battery pack and cable with XP3 (you do not neet to send the XP3 back), so that you can use XP3 and XP2 with one battery pack. 
How do you think? 

You can also contact us by the email on Ituo instruction book, thank you~


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Prolly better than most vendors would do. Since it's the faulty battery pack you can just use the new battery and buy a KD or Hunk Lee 2 cell for the lid which would even be better. I think they're being reasonable.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

mb323323 said:


> Prolly better than most vendors would do. Since it's the faulty battery pack you can just use the new battery and buy a KD or Hunk Lee 2 cell for the lid which would even be better. I think they're being reasonable.


Very reasonable, I'd totally forgotten they were still selling the XP2. Already ordered a two cell pack plus a four cell flat pack from KD and while both shipped this morning, have no idea when they'll arrive. Anyway, guess I can cannibalize the XP3 pack with the faulty connector for its individual cells and use them as spares for my Wiz20. Still a shame having to waste such a nice battery case, oh well.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

You should be able to find someone that can repair the battery cable for a reasonable amount. Those batteries use premium quality Panasonic cells just like you'd get with a KD or Hunk Lee battery so worth looking into. I assume you're taking Ituo up on their offer so congrats. on you new light setup!
Mole


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

andychrist said:


> Very reasonable, I'd totally forgotten they were still selling the XP2. Already ordered a two cell pack plus a four cell flat pack from KD and while both shipped this morning, have no idea when they'll arrive. Anyway, guess I can cannibalize the XP3 pack with the faulty connector for its individual cells and use them as spares for my Wiz20. Still a shame having to waste such a nice battery case, oh well.


That sounds like a great deal. A replacement battery and a new light head too. I see you already have more batteries for the xp2. Sweet!


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

andychrist said:


> Very reasonable, I'd totally forgotten they were still selling the XP2. Already ordered a two cell pack plus a four cell flat pack from KD and while both shipped this morning, have no idea when they'll arrive. Anyway, guess I can cannibalize the XP3 pack with the faulty connector for its individual cells and use them as spares for my Wiz20. Still a shame having to waste such a nice battery case, oh well.


I'm aware of Hunk Lee but how do I find KD batteries?


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

MrGT said:


> I'm aware of Hunk Lee but how do I find KD batteries?


http://kaidomain.com/bike-lights-and-bike-accessories/battery-packs

Notice the two cell pack comes in two different cable lengths: the shorter I guess for the lid and the longer for bars.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Say, is the power button on the XP3 supposed to to light up blue/green when the battery is full and pink/red when falling below 20%? It shows a picture of the two colors in the product description but there is no corresponding text. Button on mine looks opaque and does not illuminate at all, while the one on my Wiz20 is translucent and glowed blue all the way home tonight.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

mb323323 said:


> ...I gotta say they do get piping hot on hi. Gonna have to order a Vanc mount. For now I've reset hi to 90% and it's better. Last nite fooling around the trail I used 100% and even coming down the hill at about 50 degrees it was pretty dang hot. I used it the same way similar d/h last nite and dropping it 10% made a pretty good difference. It was a bit of a surprise to me as I didn't think there would be any difference...


Yep, the XP3 does get really hot if you are using it on high for more than a couple minutes. As long as you are moving at a good pace it seems to hold it's output. "Moving air", is the key although I'm sure cooler temps help as well. Still, even with "moving air" after 5-10 minutes on high the lamp head turns into a branding iron. This of course makes it hard to turn off if you try to do it after a prolong downhill. I've burned my fingers a number of times trying to do just that. Since I use mine on the helmet I've not used the remote. This year I might just go ahead and add the remote to the helmet so I don't have to burn my fingers trying to ( press/hold 3-4 sec. ) in order to turn off the lamp.

If you get a Vanc Gopro mount for your XP3 let me know how that works for you. I may try your idea of dropping the high mode down 10%.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

andychrist said:


> Very reasonable, I'd totally forgotten they were still selling the XP2. Already ordered a two cell pack plus a four cell flat pack from KD and while both shipped this morning, have no idea when they'll arrive. *Anyway, guess I can cannibalize the XP3 pack with the faulty connector for its individual cells and use them as spares for my Wiz20.* Still a shame having to waste such a nice battery case, oh well.


I'm thinking the better way to go would be to open up the battery pack ( by removing the shrink wrap ), remove ( de-solder ) the old connector and replace it with another connector. You'll need to cannibalize a spare helmet extension but if the wire was the issue that will give you another spare (new) battery pack. You'll need some basic soldering / electronic skills and some Duct tape to seal up the battery when done but it shouldn't be too hard to do.

Heck, it wouldn't surprise me if the problem was just a bad solder joint where the connector connects to the PCB protection. Perhaps the original connector just needs to be re-soldered. Worth a try, ya never know...


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Heck, it wouldn't surprise me if the problem was just a bad solder joint where the connector connects to the PCB protection. Perhaps the original connector just needs to be re-soldered. Worth a try, ya never know...


No, the connection is bad right where the battery cable meets the female socket - if I flex it back and forth there while connected to the charger, its indicator LEDs alternate between red and green. So yes it could be repaired with a new extension cable, anybody know where I can get the same type that Ituo and Revtronic use, rather than the MS/KD waterproof style that is such a PITA in cold weather? TIA


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Yep, the XP3 does get really hot if you are using it on high for more than a couple minutes. As long as you are moving at a good pace it seems to hold it's output. "Moving air", is the key although I'm sure cooler temps help as well. Still, even with "moving air" after 5-10 minutes on high the lamp head turns into a branding iron. This of course makes it hard to turn off if you try to do it after a prolong downhill. I've burned my fingers a number of times trying to do just that. Since I use mine on the helmet I've not used the remote. This year I might just go ahead and add the remote to the helmet so I don't have to burn my fingers trying to ( press/hold 3-4 sec. ) in order to turn off the lamp.
> 
> If you get a Vanc Gopro mount for your XP3 let me know how that works for you. I may try your idea of dropping the high mode down 10%.


Since I've already torture tested the XP3 + Vancbiker Lopro mount setup thought I should share my experience/results. I tested the XP3 this morning running it on high in front of a fan till the temp. stabilized with the stock mounting system and the Vancbiker Lopro mount. Ambient temp. was 72.5F, stock mounting system max. 128F, Vancbiker Lopro equipped 111.2F. So the finned Vancbiker mount reduced the case temp 16.8 degrees (Wow). I guess this explains why the XP3 has been my favorite high speed helmet mounted light. My XS and Thiea my make a little more power on a indoor bench test but real world has them activating their thermal protection or just dimming because of higher emitter emitter temps. to the point where the XP3 is the King of the trail. Hope this helps!
Mole


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

andychrist said:


> http://kaidomain.com/bike-lights-and-bike-accessories/battery-packs
> 
> Notice the two cell pack comes in two different cable lengths: the shorter I guess for the lid and the longer for bars.


These batteries do not have threaded connector so how well will they work with Ituo threaded cable? Hunk Lee has threaded style as well. Even though Mole said it takes a bit of effort to thread them as they don't match perfectly.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

MrGT said:


> These batteries do not have threaded connector so how well will they work with Ituo threaded cable?


KD batteries work fine with Ituo XP lamp cables. It doesn't matter that they don't have threads, the connection is the same. Once plugged together you can then screw the hard plastic ring from the Ituo onto the soft rubber end of the KD battery cable and it will bite into it and tighten just as if it were threaded.  Probably easier than forcing the mismatched HL. Plus the KD packs come in a nice protective rubber cover whereas HL packs are just shrink wrapped.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

MRMOLE said:


> Since I've already torture tested the XP3 + Vancbiker Lopro mount setup thought I should share my experience/results. I tested the XP3 this morning running it on high in front of a fan till the temp. stabilized with the stock mounting system and the Vancbiker Lopro mount. Ambient temp. was 72.5F, stock mounting system max. 128F, Vancbiker Lopro equipped 111.2F. So the finned Vancbiker mount reduced the case temp 16.8 degrees (Wow).


Nice test!!

13% reduction in case temp is a nice improvement. The electronics in the lighthead will thank you for that.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

XP2 package replacement for bad XP3 battery pack arrived today, thanks Ituo.

And the 2-cell and 4-cell flat packs I ordered from KD came in too so now the XP3 can go up on the noggin.









In case anybody's wondering where the battery pack is hiding, let's just say I'm keeping that under my hat.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm guessing it's cold where you ride.


----------

